# Your favorite chi picture



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Since I love photos and chis I was thinking we could start a thread where everyone posts their favorite picture of their chi... if you have more than one post one fav for each... I start out this is prob my fav one I took of Chloe she looks so silly


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww i love that pic

this is (one of) my fav Bentley pics










and my fave of Twig from a few years ago now


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

This is my favorite pic of Butter once she was an adult. It was the first one that happened to come out without being blurry or anything, so I fell in love with it.












and my precious queen when she was a puppy


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

how old is butter and britney? they gotta be around 4-5 right because you came around the same time i did ? lol i could be wrong


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney is 7, she'll be 8 in September. When I got her, I was a member of another chi forum, but got banned (what's new), so I found this place. 

And Butter is 3, she'll be 4 in May!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

ohhh! so it was butter you got , lol i knew you got one around the same time i did. Jamoka was the one i got when i started here. He's already starting to get white around his mouth, which is why i asked how old they was. 

i'm going to have to dig up some pics of my pack


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I get all sentimental when I look at the baby pictures. They grow up so fast!! here's one of Brody on daddy's lap with a toy the day we brought him home at 11 weeks. And another one of him snuggled in for a nap with Chloe, my 17 year old.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Great pictures, everyone!

It's so hard for me to pick any favorites, because there are SO many that I love!

This one of Rye is recent, but it's probably up there on my list of favorites... we were all on vacation together in the Smokey Mountains:










Here's one of Chloe that is up there... she was hiding out in the laundry basket with Rylie:










I love this one of Tucker from Monday:


----------



## xo Pixie ox (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't make up my mind which one is my fav right now! Help me pick?








Aww I'm such a sweetie

OR








I BITE YOU!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

WOW! Brody looks sooo much like Chicco! the only difference in them i thin would be that Brody's ears are further apart, chicco's are pretty close together-instead of sticking outward the stick up toward the ceiling, and when he pins them back the tips over lap, its funny...i will get pics up soon


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

carrera said:


> WOW! Brody looks sooo much like Chicco! the only difference in them i thin would be that Brody's ears are further apart, chicco's are pretty close together-instead of sticking outward the stick up toward the ceiling, and when he pins them back the tips over lap, its funny...i will get pics up soon


LOL! I know! He kind of had airplane ears when he was little. HA! They are more on the top of his head now. Like this....


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

both mine are them together, i have a billion pictures of them but these are 2 of my favorites...


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

best thread ever!! i'll put mine when i'm home from work!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry I had 2 each that were favorites:love3:
Dazy Mae puppy pic...

















Little Lulubelle








They were both so cute in this one..my favorite together pic..


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't decide, at the moment this is my favorite picture!!









But I also love this one... he is smiling after all!









Yet, I love this one, cuz he is in the air! 









I just can't decide... lol


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I THINK THE RULES SHOULD CHANGE TO YOUR FAV PICS NOT JUST ONE!! LOL 
it's hard to pick


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ooooooooooohhhh! I LOVE these pictures! Don't we all have the cutest pups in the world?! YES we do!!  Keep the pictures coming - they are all great!

Brodysmom


----------



## Isolde (May 9, 2006)

hello ladies, long time again 

here's Ivy this morning:


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Aww, wow what awesome pics everyone! For me, this one has got to be my fave:


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys, your babies are so cute! I love all the pics. If I can get Harley and Simon to sit still for more than 10 seconds, I will try to gets some pics of my own tonight and upload! The thing I love most about this thread is that the pics really represent the chi personality which, imho, is the best of the breeds.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

These are all so great... I love seeing everyones pictures .. and go ahead if you can't decide feel free to put your favorites up


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I love threads like this! It's so cool to see great pictures of everyones babies in one thread!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I have three, plus the ones in my siggy. I just couldn't decide.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG Zoey is such a little chi angel...so perfectly white... Love that last picture of her.. I want to get Chloe a collar like that ..they are darling


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Soooo many to choose from

Baby Jack..


















J&O


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

omg i DIE For these pictures i love them all i cant wait to see more!!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Jack and Ollie are PRECIOUS!


----------



## xo Pixie ox (Feb 22, 2009)

Everyones Chi babies are so adorable! I love seeing these pics!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

catalat said:


> Jack and Ollie are PRECIOUS!


hahaha thank you! I laugh as I wasn't thinking they we're precious an hour ago - Jack kicked up such a fuss about putting his harness and going out that only Ollie went for a walk - but he didn't want a walk today he wanted a carry. ppppppft!!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

AWW Zoey is soo sweet that pink dress is just too much. She looks likke she is ready for Easter Sunday.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I must agree on these pics!! These are just the sweetest chi babies ever. OMG....Zoey in her dress!!!look at the little foot pose...such a girly-girl!!!:angel1:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

this is my favorite baby pic of my zacyboy










i also love this sleepy pic










and this is also one of my favorites


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

these are my favorite honey pics



















and this one


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG Zoey is just PRECIOUS!!!! and honey and zac are to die for! I want a chi puppy SO bad! I will post after i take photos on sunday


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Man that Zoey pic is HOT


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jusitce- This was in the car and i took the pic of the sideview mirror, i love this pic!

















more to come


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Jusitce- This was in the car and i took the pic of the sideview mirror, i love this pic!


thats a cool pic kioana i love it !!!!


----------



## michellell (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh I am loving your picture of chole sniffing the air. She looks so cute.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks  i'll post the rest of my pack later


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

This one of my favorites of George when he was little. He was in DH's cup my daughter made for him.










I like the look on his face here, like he was in deep thought.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Love these two of bam!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

ha ha ha Bam looks like hes driving the car! HOW CUTE!!! I just posted this pic in my own post, but since I haven't had the chance to take a lot of photos of Gizzie yet since he's not officially living with me here goes!!!









Hes not making the cutest face but I love it because its the 2 men in my life!!! Gizmo is SO hard to capture in photos b/c of hyper activity! But I think once he settles into the new house he will calm down!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Pearl in her Ballerina Outfit










Princess in her Cinderella Dress









Roxie her first pic


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Pearl & Princess are so cute...


----------



## gigimommy (Mar 5, 2009)

These are adorable!!!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

^My favorite of Chi-Chi








^Probably my 2nd favorite


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Here are a few of my faves of Tink and Tico, I'll have to do some searching for faves of my others.  
Tico Juan Pablo









And heres 2 of Tink cause I couldn't decide, lol...

















There are many many more, but I have to share the post, lol.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

We here at chi ppl have the CUTEST CHIS in the World.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

catalat said:


> OMG Zoey is such a little chi angel...so perfectly white... Love that last picture of her.. I want to get Chloe a collar like that ..they are darling


I got my Zoe one.....she had it a week and sarah chewed the end off of it in the night. (not the dangerous part) it funny cause that was right after we got sarah and zoe wouldnt even let sarah near her, i wouldnt have thought she would sit still near sarah long enough for her to chew the end off. So, i have to replace zoe's collar. it is a pink one and I have a red one just like it for sarah


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

theres a site that this lady makes them custom they are So pretty! i just bought one for Gizmo! Idk if i can put links or not, but ill try it and if not then the mods will take it off

http://www.rhinestonedogcollars.net/index.html


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

Nacho on the computer


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

You guys all your furbabies are adorble.  

Here is my fav of Chico as a baby









And here is one of my fav


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry there are so many.

Nomar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3218846512/in/set-72157612872180658

Jake
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2848992766/in/set-72157612872180658

Lily
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3217981701/in/set-72157612872180658

Sophie
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3218825378/in/set-72157612872180658

Jolie
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3218825378/in/set-72157612872180658

Joker (of the ones i have of him. he moves too fast)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3218821512/in/set-72157612872180658

Tink (that i have of her. was here second day here)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3280894501


Now, i got bigger dogs too and found a couple cute pics of them with the lil dogs.

Kane, Jake, and Dixie (two boxers)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3381521057

Jake, Lily, and Blue (my 'Vicious' APBT)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3381520181

Blue with Baby Lily (like the day i got her) My all time favorite pic
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3381518825

Lily with my other vicious APBT the day the made it home
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3382336778


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Chico's Mum said:


> You guys all your furbabies are adorble.
> 
> Here is my fav of Chico as a baby
> 
> ...


Awww, Chico! I love the first picture... he's one of my favorite chis on here


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

rhaubejoi said:


> I got my Zoe one.....she had it a week and sarah chewed the end off of it in the night. (not the dangerous part) it funny cause that was right after we got sarah and zoe wouldnt even let sarah near her, i wouldnt have thought she would sit still near sarah long enough for her to chew the end off. So, i have to replace zoe's collar. it is a pink one and I have a red one just like it for sarah


What a little STINKER! lol


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Everyone's pics are all so gorgeous! Your all so lucky to have such lovely cute babies 

Cyndi I LOVE your APBT's they are gorgeous. I have a soft spot for bull breeds


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

this is mine with my beautiful grandaughter Katie


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok I love all the pics here and could just kiss all those
little puppy faces Since I couldn't decide on 1 
picture here are 3 of my favorites of Jasper.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

All of you have adorable dogs


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Here are some of my favorites of Bella and Lina:


Bella said, "Mommy, I'll pose for just one photo..."










Lina said, "This toy is mine, mine, mine!"


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

What beautiful chihuahua's you all have.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

So adorable!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

TucTuc








NaNa


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

TucTuc has his tounge out!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!! does he always do it????? xx


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

*Julie* said:


> TucTuc has his tounge out!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!! does he always do it????? xx


thanks...yes.......it's funny..


----------

